# Marathon Foto?



## DUSTOFF_Aggie (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anybody every worked for Marathon Foto or any of the associated companies? I am considering throwing my name in the hat for some work on the side and am wondering what experience I need to have, if it is worth it, etc?

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 3, 2014)

Going by the shots on their website they will take anyone on


----------

